
Scientists convert spinach leaves into human heart tissue – that beats - happy-go-lucky
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2017/03/27/scientists-convert-spinach-leaves-into-human-heart-tissue-that-beats/?utm_term=.1bb3876f298e
======
fernly
very frequent repost (at least 5 other times in the past 72 hours), and pure
click-bait to boot. It is not heart tissue and it does not beat.

------
pvaldes
I can carve a human face in a watermelon that rocks.

------
partycoder
I hope this can also be used for meat 3d printing.

